# Kava Kava and liver damage: What's accurate?



## TonyTP (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,

I've been reading a lot about Kava, which in many threads seems to be the closest natural solution compared to benzos.

The part of Kava damaging the liver is reason to be concerned. Several threads state that if you get suplements that is made out of Kava root itself it's not toxic for the liver...

...so does anyone have proof, links to studies or something that gives an accurate picture of Kava & Kava root vs liver damage ?

In advance, thank you - and have a great day!


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I use kava kava root from Gaia herbs and it certainly works. No problems so far. Will update later. Check out the side effect s that can come with medications. Companies just cover themselves. All those studies on pubmed say different things about its' safety. anyway check this out http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22525682 , natural weed? hehe


----------



## TonyTP (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey Freesix88, thanks for your reply!



Freesix88 said:


> I use kava kava root from Gaia herbs and it certainly works. No problems so far. Will update later. Check out the side effect s that can come with medications. Companies just cover themselves. All those studies on pubmed say different things about its' safety. anyway check this out http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22525682 , natural weed? hehe


Yeah I know the list of possible side-effects are usually long on medications, but potential liver damage is the one thing that is mentioned pretty much everywhere on Kava. So I'm wondering how bad is _actually_ is, and whether it's accurate that Kava made from Kava root is better for the liver?

Also would be great if you could tip me on some european suppliers of Kava. Only one I found was BIOVEA, but it doesn't say anything about whether their capsules are from Kava root or not.

They're not allowed to sell Kava in Norway but I'm allowed to order up to 3 months supply from an EU country only. So ordering from US/hawaii or something is not an option.

In advace, thank you!


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

All i can tell you comes from my own experiences with kava...it's a waste of time. So if it causes liver damage, waste of liver too. I used to take mass amounts of this stuff, capsules and liquid extract. Supposedly extract is better, but the only time i ever had any results was the second time i used it, with capsules. I would take even more after that experience, never feeling any effect ever again...


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

TonyTP said:


> Hey Freesix88, thanks for your reply!
> 
> Yeah I know the list of possible side-effects are usually long on medications, but potential liver damage is the one thing that is mentioned pretty much everywhere on Kava. So I'm wondering how bad is _actually_ is, and whether it's accurate that Kava made from Kava root is better for the liver?
> 
> ...


Hey, I could send it to you want it.

Sorry I can't say anything about it's safety , check out pubmed / google or this website. I am not responsible if anything bad happens. I'm not a doctor and don't want to advice supplements that might be harmful for your liver (I think it's overblown).

And if you worry that a lot then you shouldn't take it.

Oh yeah Don't drink alcohol with it .

:troll

Good luck TonyTP!


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

95% of kava products on the market are a waste of time. Poor quality products which bear no resemblance at all to real kava as you'd find it on a pacific island.

Everything in capsule form is a waste of time. Almost all extracts (with a couple of exceptions) are a waste of time. Root powders are the only place you have a hope of finding good kava, and even then you have to get a good quality one or it's a waste of time. BUT, good kava really does have a powerful effect on anxiety. The problem is most people buy one of the rubbish kava products (those that make up 95% of those on sale) and immediately assume kava is totally ineffective.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Warning warning: Do not take this ****, my liver hurts again. 
Warning warning: Do not take this ****, my liver hurts again. Warning warning: Do not take this ****, my liver hurts again. Warning warning: Do not take this ****, my liver hurts again. Warning warning: Do not take this ****, my liver hurts again.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

I've used kava kava before - didn't work for me. Never replaced Klonopin withdrawal...


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> All i can tell you comes from my own experiences with kava...it's a waste of time. So if it causes liver damage, waste of liver too. I used to take mass amounts of this stuff, capsules and liquid extract. Supposedly extract is better, but the only time i ever had any results was the second time i used it, with capsules. I would take even more after that experience, never feeling any effect ever again...


I wasted so much money as well trying whatever had Kava on its label until I finally bought something called Stone Kava from a really good vendor, I made 2 tablespoons and that **** kicked my ***!! It's like being a little drunk on a xanax, totally awesome feeling, BUT, wish it lasted somewhat longer...

YOU HAVE TO GET THE REAL KAVA ROOT POWDER PEOPLE, NOT ****TY EXTRACTS OR CAPSULES OBVIOUSLY, your fault if you're spending your money on that junk.

And to answer OP, relax, plain kava root won't damage your liver. And if you're so concerned, start taking Milk thistle.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Zerix said:


> I wasted so much money as well trying whatever had Kava on its label until I finally bought something called Stone Kava from a really good vendor, I made 2 tablespoons and that **** kicked my ***!! It's like being a little drunk on a xanax, totally awesome feeling, BUT, wish it lasted somewhat longer...
> 
> YOU HAVE TO GET THE REAL KAVA ROOT POWDER PEOPLE, NOT ****TY EXTRACTS OR CAPSULES OBVIOUSLY, your fault if you're spending your money on that junk.
> 
> And to answer OP, relax, plain kava root won't damage your liver. And if you're so concerned, start taking Milk thistle.


So this was something you had to order or what? I can't find ANY kava in any form, at any store. I've heard they pulled is off the shelves. I used to screw with the GNC brand. That was the one i had that one good experience on back in highschool. The weird thing is that i took several more big doses from the same bottle, nothing.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> So this was something you had to order or what? I can't find ANY kava in any form, at any store. I've heard they pulled is off the shelves. I used to screw with the GNC brand. That was the one i had that one good experience on back in highschool. The weird thing is that i took several more big doses from the same bottle, nothing.


Yeah, the site I use is https://www.nakamalathome.com/ That's where I got the Stone Kava.. I know it might seem a bit pricey but this is as good as Kava can get if you want the real thing.. simple few minute preparation, I mix in a few teaspoons of Nesquik chocolate powder and some creamer inside and down it, gets the mouth a bit numb and starts slowly kicking in


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected], Paradisekava, and BulaKavaHouse all sell good quality root powders.


----------



## TonyTP (Oct 25, 2012)

I ordered both capsules & Kava drops before researching more, haven't received them yet. Although based on all the reading I've done after ordering it I'm not expecting any effect at all. Compared to an average serving of Kava powder I would probably have to eat an entire box of capsules.. and even then the effect will probably be weaker than the quality powder since it's old etc.

Also ordered "the real deal" from Kava vendors overseas, we'll see if customs are happy about it  I have done way more reading up on the potential liver damage since I posted and it doesn't seem like such a big deal. The danger is apparently hyped up from problems with earlier batches 10+ years ago. I will be careful mixing Kava with alcohol though.

Will keep you guys updated when I get to try it out.


----------

